# My Animals



## Jujubee (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'd like to share photos of my other pets aside from rats.


























































In photo order: Colby, Gleadr, Toothless, Linden, Nova, Heath, Mew, Minou, and Scar. Mix of Ball Pythons, a Leopard Gecko, 2 cats, and a Beta Fish.

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

GORGEOUS spider! I'm looking into getting another RTB here soon. 

Just curious, are you in Louisiana???? Minou is French for "kitty", correct?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Your ball pythons are beautiful and so is your leo! And is that a siamese kitty I see??? I've got my own too, phew her meowing is annoying but I've had her for eleven years and love her to death.


----------



## Jujubee (Aug 15, 2013)

Timberlee Fields said:


> GORGEOUS spider! I'm looking into getting another RTB here soon.
> 
> Just curious, are you in Louisiana???? Minou is French for "kitty", correct?
> 
> ...


I'm actually from Canada  not sure what Minou means, my mom named her that. I named the other one, both are female.

RTBs are great, I prefer ball pythons though, I love the variations of morphs on the market these days, some are just stunning.



Xerneas said:


> Your ball pythons are beautiful and so is your leo! And is that a siamese kitty I see??? I've got my own too, phew her meowing is annoying but I've had her for eleven years and love her to death.


Thank you, I have 3 males, and 2 female ball pythons. I'd love to round it off at 3-3 with a female Pastel but that's on my wishlist! She is part siamese yes. Her mother is pure siamese and got out of the house = ending up pregnant by some other cat we're unsure of. Luckily Minou kept most of her mother's looks, and she is a beautiful cat. When she was a kitten her color was much brighter, hardly and darkness to it. As she got older her 'chocolate-brown' patches darkened quite a lot.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm from Canada as well! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

It means kitty.  lots of French down here. Currently hate you, there are no Louisiana ratters. ): I'm lonelyyyyyyy. 

I want another large breed snake and similar in color to Nagini from Harry Potter (that'll be her name lol). I love RTBs. I'm thinking about trying to tame a Green Tree, most likely a Biak or some high-yellow morph instead, though. They are stunning and can be tamed. Only problem with that is I'm 2.5 months pregnant and don't mind getting bit, but my child on the other hand.... That's an issue. So ill probably end up with my RTB.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jujubee (Aug 15, 2013)

Nagini is a Reticulated Python, which is the largest snake species in the world. So if you get one of those, expect it to reach 20+ feet and know what you're doing. Large snakes are dangerous if not handled properly, and since you have a child on the way, it would be best to wait and get something smaller like an RTB unless you're willing to put up with the snake as it grows. A secure enclosure is very important too with big snakes. I wouldn't wanna be bitten by one of them!  lol


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

It has been said that she's a retic but she is in no way the same snake as the first movie. She's a fictional cross between an RTB and a BP in the last movie with the size of a retic. No retic has her pattern, unfortunately or i would be buying one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Retics are beautiful, but I prefer burms for a BIG snake. I've always had a soft spot for them...


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I used to breed burms 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Sweet! Do you have pics by any chance? Personally I don't think I'll ever have the commitment and time to taking care of a big big snake but I definitely love them and admire those who can. I remember a guy brought a burm to my school when I was a kid and I thought it was the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Unfortunately, no. I lost everything when I moved. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Aw, that's a shame. Still cool though, albino burms are my favourite.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Very pretty snakes  All your animals are cuties and I like their names too.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Beautiful animals  I have a beta as well, and 2 cats XD hurray for Canada!


----------



## Laylicorn (Aug 14, 2013)

Your snakes are gorgeous!


----------

